# Shilo BMQ/SQ 2005



## RossF (25 Apr 2005)

Hey, I was wondering if there's anyone floating around here that will being going out to Shilo, Manitoba for their BMQ this summer, as well..


----------



## 9nr Domestic (26 Apr 2005)

I know people who are staff on courses in Shilo this summer.  >


----------



## P-Free (26 Apr 2005)

My bro should be in Shilo this summer if all goes well with is paper work and such.

Hmmm..maybe I'll pass this site on to him. Lots of valueable information on here.

Cheers.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (26 Apr 2005)

RossF said:
			
		

> Hey, I was wondering if there's anyone floating around here that will being going out to Shilo, Manitoba for their BMQ this summer, as well..



I was there as R215 but my employer did not approve my 8 week leave for BMQ.  

Have fun and good luck!


----------



## DJCamp (26 Apr 2005)

I heard a rumour that the course will only be six weeks long this summer. I did mine last summer and it was seven weeks, the summer before me it was eight weeks. I know they cut a lot of stuff out of ours, like C6, M72, Carl G, and the 13k ruck march. (When I realized we weren't going to do 13k's I started doing them on my own). Anyway, if anyone has any info on whether or not this is true it'd be appreciated.


----------



## Sig_Des (27 Apr 2005)

Hey DJCcamp, It's about bloddy time you started posting here!. I've heard the 6 week rumour as well


----------



## DJCamp (27 Apr 2005)

It's funny cause i was just reading another thread by some reg force guys talking about their's being anywhere between 9 weeks to 14 weeks


----------



## RossF (27 Apr 2005)

So with regards to leaving for BMQ, and coming home from BMQ.. How early do the fly you out to Shilo? 2..3..4 days? And how long after do you fly back to mommy and daddy?


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (27 Apr 2005)

When I did my basic 2 years ago, I arrived in Shilo 2 days before the course started, and left the day after grad parade. We spent the 2 days before settling into our rooms, learning how to make beds etc., but didn't start attending classes till the actual course start date.



			
				DJCamp said:
			
		

> the summer before me it was eight weeks. I know they cut a lot of stuff out of ours, like C6, M72, Carl G, and the 13k ruck march.



Correction: we never learned the M72. And for the record, we only learned how to use the Carl G, but never fired it on course. We did, however, get to carry it around for a week.  

Six weeks now? Dang. That leaves barely 1 week of SQ before the field.  : Our 8-week course was jam-packed with info enough as it was.


----------



## RossF (27 Apr 2005)

Actually, I was in contact with my recruiter today and was told that the course IS 7 weeks, possibly 8. But then again that doesn't mean anything for sure...


----------



## DJCamp (28 Apr 2005)

On the recruiting websites and at the recruiting center, when i went there when i first joined, it says you learn how to use all of these weapons. We only did grenades, C7, and C9. Oh well. I hope they keep the course at least seven weeks long, then again you can't always believe what those recruiter's say, like when they told me I was gonna do my basic during the summer of '03 

ha ha i ended up doing it the next year instead cause the courses were all full


----------



## RossF (28 Apr 2005)

Ohh that sucks.. I'm really hoping to get in this summer, all I got left is my fitness test on the 11th, and my medical to go through..


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (28 Apr 2005)

If all goes well, you might...2 years ago, I did all my tests in the beginning of may. Plus I had to re-do my fitness test (don't ask) a month later and got sworn in 10 days after that, and left for basic the week after. So it is possible!   So long as nothing goes wrong with your medical or anything.


----------



## RossF (29 Apr 2005)

I actually had to get a letter for my vision..dunno my eyes are just changing, I don't use glasses..so I had to get a letter from optomotrist, got that and it's on the way to them. The Captain who interviewed me told me (after I passed the interview) that usually if it is getting closer to the summer, and they are still looking for recruits they will prioritize your process and try to speed things up.. But yea, hopefully all goes well!


----------



## PuckChaser (4 May 2005)

Sigh. They babied down the BMQ/SQ in Shilo since I did mine in 02. First year there, they were building the classrooms as we started the training. The drive from the shacks to the school? We marched that. 2.7 clicks. Excellent PT, but we lost 6 people due to blisters, one guy's entire foot was a blister. 

When you go to the field, bring your warm kit. Its blistering during the day, and freezing at night, especially when you're tired. Don't need the double sleeping bag, but the ranger blanket, toque and scarf + thermals are life savers. 

If you get a nice big thunderstorm, turn out the lights in your room and watch. Its simply spectacular. I've never seen so much lightning and rain, being from southern Ontario. Northern lights are pretty cool too, you'll see those in the field if its not cloudy.

Overall, have fun. There's worse places to do your basic, and if you're lucky, you only have to go back once for your PLQ. Apparently Dundurn was a bigger hole than Shilo...


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (5 May 2005)

SuperSlug said:
			
		

> Sigh. They babied down the BMQ/SQ in Shilo since I did mine in 02. First year there, they were building the classrooms as we started the training. The drive from the shacks to the school? We marched that. 2.7 clicks. Excellent PT, but we lost 6 people due to blisters, one guy's entire foot was a blister.



Yeah, the people from your year were pretty bitter when we told them how we got driven to school and back. 

I was alot more bitter though, when I found out they weren't doing the 13 k anymore, apparently some courses hadn't done any ruckmarches at all.  :rage:

Oh, as for rumours go, I've heard Shilo's gonna turn into a replica of Meaford's tent city this year, since PPCLI took over L101. Just a rumour though...


----------



## PteCamp (5 May 2005)

Nah...
They found them some shacks somewhere...it's some abandoned school or church or something I hear...lol
Should be good...


----------



## RossF (5 May 2005)

yay...lol


----------



## Blakey (5 May 2005)

Cpl Bloggins said:
			
		

> Yeah, the people from your year were pretty bitter when we told them how we got driven to school and back.
> 
> I was alot more bitter though, when I found out they weren't doing the 13 k anymore, apparently some courses hadn't done any ruckmarches at all.   :rage:
> 
> Oh, as for rumours go, I've heard Shilo's gonna turn into a replica of Meaford's tent city this year, since PPCLI took over L101. Just a rumour though...


Umm...NOT!,....some recruit is probably sitting in my old room as i type this post, they were all put into L142, and i had to move to L101.
Oh well, at least its good to see that the reserves and molitia are getting the recruits.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (5 May 2005)

I've seen a lot of recruits out in the old MFRC building.


----------



## Sig_Des (6 May 2005)

Ah..the PPCLI takeover of L101....that was interesting to see....The Smashed furniturs.....the flooded floor...the stabbed recruit....the laundry detergent everywhere....fun times


----------



## 735_winnipeg (17 Aug 2006)

stabbed recruit?  i only heard about the laundry detergent on someone's face.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (17 Aug 2006)

This has got to be a record for reopening a thread.

Oh and the Comms Res course are perfect angels.


----------



## George Wallace (17 Aug 2006)

Naw!   Someone opened a topic that was four years old..... :


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (17 Aug 2006)

lol


----------



## Sig_Des (17 Aug 2006)

Bah.....

Let's not reopen anything about Com Res in Shilo.....

and yes, we are perfect angels  >


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (17 Aug 2006)

A little too close for my comfort.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (17 Aug 2006)

looks like your wearing some kind of fuchsia pink lip balm.  :-*


----------



## Sig_Des (17 Aug 2006)

DueyT said:
			
		

> looks like your wearing some kind of fuchsia pink lip balm.  :-*



Duey, you wanker  ;D

Well, you know, I had to give HoM a good good-bye Kiss  

And Honestly, that's sadly not the most incriminating picture of me kicking around  >


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (17 Aug 2006)

Before I read who it was I thought it was one of those service couples.  My question now is does HitorMrs know?


----------



## Sig_Des (17 Aug 2006)

Actually, she does  ;D

I have a pretty good pic of HoM, HitorMrs, and HoM Jr, but I chose to not post that one....That goes to her


----------



## Vaino (18 Aug 2006)

:crybaby: This may be considered Trolling, however: Recruiters Lie!  Or at least they did ten years ago, short story.

     Officer type recruiter, "Oh, you golf.  Be sure to take your clubs to St Jean with you, they have a golf course you can use in your spare time."

     Recruit Vain0, " Nice, glad to hear it, I certainly will."

     Officer type recruiter, "Excellent, now just sign here, here and here."

Postscript; I never did take the clubs, I never did see a golf course, I never had 'spare time'.


----------

